
CKEditor 5 v1.0.0 beta released - Reinmar
https://ckeditor.com/blog/CKEditor-5-v1.0.0-beta-released/
======
alexeckermann
This might come across as a bit 'gushy' but it really has had a massive impact
on what I am working on and what it enables us to do.

I've been evaluating WYSIWYG editors to use in one of our main products for
about a year now. I stopped looking when I saw CK5 back in Alpha 1.

It ticked all of the boxes: modern build architecture, easily extensible,
diffs/deltas/transform-ops at the core for collaborative services -- it's made
for today and the future. And so much more than that. Where CK4 was great for
what is now legacy browsers, CK5 is completely fresh and new for current &
future browsers.

I highly recommend checking it out and to absolutely consider using it in a
project that needs any form of rich text editing.

